# Prince Hall Member



## Blake Bowden (Oct 8, 2009)

Wise words...

[video=youtube;nK-GETpyGlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK-GETpyGlY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## eagle1966 (Oct 9, 2009)

we should be so dedicated with our brand of masonry


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree. Gives me more LIGHT.


----------

